# Selling on multiple POD platforms



## gucha (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm prospecting a POD t-shirt printing company and I was wondering if it's better to sell only on one platform ? or multiple platform is recommended ? What are the pros and cons ? For example, does that helps to protect your designs if your already selling on all platforms.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## islk (Mar 28, 2011)

gucha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm prospecting a POD t-shirt printing company and I was wondering if it's better to sell only on one platform ? or multiple platform is recommended ? What are the pros and cons ? For example, does that helps to protect your designs if your already selling on all platforms.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


When you say different platform, I don't think that is a problem. If you are talking about something like the following, I think it helps you find your best customer base:

1. Your own eCommerce site (whether that is Shopify, Woocommerce, etc.)

2. Amazon on its own or in conjunction with your eCommerce site through integration. For example, Shopify has an integration with Amazon.

3. Facebook / Instagram (Shopify has an integration)

As long as your brand message is the same on every platform and your pricing is not dissimilar. I don't recommend selling on different platforms that do not have integration with each other, unless you have a team who can manage inventory on every platform.

If when you say you wish to use multiple POD platforms and you mean like using PrintFul, and Printify, and Gooten, and other services like those, I think that is good since each of those platforms have a few items that the others do not have. Like I said, as long as you are able to manage all of your sources from one platform, I don't see a problem with it. If you must constantly switch between different platforms in order to manage inventory or process orders, that is time consuming and takes away from your design time. For example, we used to use Spreadshirt while using Magento; however, since Spreadshirt did not have an integration with Magento, we had to stop using Spreadshirt. And to this day, Spreadshirt still does not have an integration with any other major eCommerce platform, so we can't use them. They also don't white label, which is a different subject.

Tomas


----------



## gucha (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for your answer. 

I should have been more precise. I was talking about platform like RedBubble, TeePublic which manage all the process. I'm not a fan of doing customer service. But I suppose that what you said can apply for this kind of platform too !


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I suggest to create a bunch of design and spread out them to all platforms. 

As you wrote, you are not fan of customer services...it's pros & you have to pay some percentage to third party....it's cons.

Thanks.


----------



## epictalentjc (Jan 11, 2017)

I reckon you should match your designs and your style to a POD platform. For instance, eople who visit Redbubble expect to find designs that look nothing like Spreadshirt's ones, as well as people who visit Teefury are not looking for Society6 designs. So depending on your designs, your chances of succeeding depend on choosing correctly to which audience you want to show your designs to. 

What do you think?


----------



## Skyblue111 (Apr 29, 2018)

epictalentjc said:


> I reckon you should match your designs and your style to a POD platform. For instance, eople who visit Redbubble expect to find designs that look nothing like Spreadshirt's ones, as well as people who visit Teefury are not looking for Society6 designs. So depending on your designs, your chances of succeeding depend on choosing correctly to which audience you want to show your designs to.
> 
> What do you think?


I don't follow. Are you saying that each of those POD *platforms* have a particular audience? Could you explain further?


----------



## epictalentjc (Jan 11, 2017)

Skyblue111 said:


> I don't follow. Are you saying that each of those POD *platforms* have a particular audience? Could you explain further?


They do, but it is not a totally different audience. It is more like subtle differences like twentysomethings who enjoy video games vs twentysomething artsy dudes and dudettes vs twentysomethings who want to look funny by using funny t-shirts. Of course you can find a bit of everything on every site since you can basically upload anything as long it is not offensive.

Look at the models they use, look at what the pod websites share on social media, and look at their best sellers. It should hint you on what is selling on each one.


----------

